# Rare Colored Homers/Racers



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Who all here breeds rare/uncommon colored homers/racers? I know some of you have barless, George has saddles and andalusians, and someone else has gimples (I can't remember who it was?  ).
Pictures of your birds are definitely welcomed! 

Examples of Rare/uncommon colors in racers/homers:
- Barless (any color)
- Brown (any pattern)
- Toy Stencil
- Frill Stencil
- Gimple/Archangel bronze
- Indigo/Andalusian
- Spread (any color - yes, even black since you don't see a whole lot of good ones)
- Dilute (any color)
- Dominant/Recessive Opal
- Recessive Red/Yellow
- Almond/Qualmond/Faded/Hickory/Sandy/Chalky/Frosty
- Reduced
- Ember
- Rubella
- Whiteside
- Undergrizzle
- Gazzi
- Saddle

Rare/Uncommon characteristics:
- Peak crest
- Muff/Slipper/Grouse


And yes, I have seen homers/racers in all of the above colors and combinations of them (on the internet of course, unfortunately not all in person), so I do know they exist. They just might need some working on to improve racing/homing quality.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

John Deere, indigo (hetero) blue check.









Mystique, his momma, also a hetero indigo.









And John Deere's son, Old Hickory. He's andalusian (het indigo, het spread).


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*Barless*

Well you know I have Barless. As you can see he doesnt want to shack up with another barless though


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, and you have some beautiful birds!
That's okay though - at least all his kids will be carrying it. And since it looks like most of your birds are barless, then when their kids eventually get around to mating together...you'll get even more of them


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

*barless?*

do you by any chance got a barless hen to spare??



mcox0112 said:


> Well you know I have Barless. As you can see he doesnt want to shack up with another barless though


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is my favorite cock bird, black homers ftw


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

ProPigeon Loft said:


> What is dominant the black gene or red gene? Not recessive red, just the red bar or red checker.
> 
> For example, a black cock bird and a red hen, do I get more reds or blacks?
> 
> ...


 First this mating would be a sex linked mating therefor you will get red cocks and black or blue hens young from this mating.You see the young cock gets two color genes one from each parent the red color from the hen is dominant over the black of the cock,but this young cock will show black flacking.The black cock,therefor passes his color to both young while the red hen only gives her color to the young cock. Rember this the hen passes her color gene to the young never to the young hen. .GEORGE


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I just paired my yellow cock with a yellow grizzle hen, Will post some pics of them tomorrow, also have a yellow check hen.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

nest mates of a Blue bronze (opal) bar cock and Yellow grizzle hen.
















nest mates from the same parents above


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

sandiego said:


> do you by any chance got a barless hen to spare??


Sorry but I dont. I only have 4 barless right now. I'm just getting started. As far as my barless hens, I have a blue and a brown. I have pics in my album if you want to see them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ash-red is the most dominant. Spread is what turns blue to black, ash-red to lavender (sometimes incorrectly called 'red barless'), and brown to solid brown.

So any kind of blue cockbird mated to any kind of ash-red hen, will give you blue hens and red cocks. You'll get about half and half usually.
As far as how many will turn out black or lavender, it depends. If the cockbird is pure black (both parents were spread), then all your babies will be black or lavender. If only one parent was spread, then you'll get half and half in both sexes


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ezemaxima said:


>


Pretty birds! Love this bird especially 


I've only had 4 yellow birds before. I really miss them!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

PigeonX said:


> Here is my favorite cock bird, black homers ftw


Very pretty! I love black birds  I only have one or two at the moment (saddles). I need to give them a good look again to see who is actually black, and who is just a velvet. I would love to have some good quality black racers to cross with my indigos.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

sandiego said:


> do you by any chance got a barless hen to spare??


I have a khaki hen that carries the barless gene. But she is not barless. They are there, but very light. My barless cock bird was killed, sadly.

MaryofExeter: I have a couple of indigo hens and one of them looks a whole lot like the one you have pictured with the splash head. The other does not have the white splash.

I have a cock bird that I call "speckles" that really does not fit into the categories you have listed above, I don't think. He is black and white speckled all over. Very nice looking bird. But the thing is about this bird is that he is a two time 500 mile winner and has bred several 400 and 500 mile winners. I have him mated with the indigo splash, which comes from a line of 500 mile winners. Both gifts from Devere Burt, who is a master of color genetics and pigeons, and a very good racer of them.

I wil try to get a pic if I can. He and his wife are on eggs. They insist on laying on the floor even though there are three available nest boxes for them in the loft. Stubborn birds!


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

nice....here are some of my grizzled


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

migth as well put this 1..... this are last year[ohh ... i mean this year 2010) picture and maybe ill take some new photo as they matured.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

I was just wondering what color would black racers crossed with indigos make? bloodlines_365 you have such nice looking grizzles


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

What color is this cock bird? He produces babies that look like him and yellowish babies.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Conditionfreak - He looks like he may be almond/qualmond, or some other variation of that family of colors. Very pretty pair! I think you should definitely send me some babies from them  Or let me buy some, either way. One of my friends says I'm crazy for indigo being my favorite color, and says they look like mud  But I don't care! They are pretty to me!
And yours being 500 milers is even better. I'm a huge fan of the long distance AND the colors. I am jealous, haha


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Bloodlines - beautiful grizzles! Gotta love them  I have quite a few grizzle breeders this year and can't wait to fly the babies. It's fun to see what variations pop out, darks, lights, almost whites. And stork marks! They are especially pretty  I've only had a few storks, so I envy your small flock of them!


PigeonX - black and indigo creates andalusian like Old Hickory in my second post  He only has one indigo gene, so that keeps him dark and blackish looking. If he would have been pure indigo with 2 genes for it, then he would be a light silvery color with a darker head and lacing on the feathers.

Your cockbird looks like a normal black. I see one of his "yellowish" babies in the picture appears to be brown (could be silver(dilute blue) but I'm leaning towards brown). That means your cockbird is carrying the brown gene, and all your brown kids from him are hens


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

lets edit this...lol


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

PigeonX said:


> Are you talking about my birds? mine are not 500milers... but yesh, they are decent homers if you were talking about my birds.lol, but mabey you werent. Ill show you some of there offspring


Whoops! Sorry, I meant to leave the quote from Conditionfreak in that post  I was talking to him in that one


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

That cock in the picture is actually my old cock that has the brown gene's son, all grown up and fat...He is only nine months old but his father looks so much like him, they look like twins here take a look at this. 
Here is the father, he has brown genes in him









Here is the son, I would think that he is only some brown genes in him but he would produce mostly black babies because his mother was full black i believe.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

My yellow grizzle hen


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

PigeonX said:


> That cock in the picture is actually my old cock that has the brown gene's son, all grown up and fat...He is only nine months old but his father looks so much like him, they look like twins here take a look at this.
> Here is the father, he has brown genes in him
> 
> 
> ...


It likely that the brown gene was passed down from dad to the son. The only way to know is to breed him and find out! 
All of the son's babies should be spread then (so either black, solid brown, or lavender depending on who you mate him to), since both parents appear to be black. The father bird looks like he may not be black afterall, but rather just a very dark blue velvet (aka dark check or t-pattern).


So is the bird with the babies a brother to the second bird in this post?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Roller mike said:


>


Beautiful birds!


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*What color do you call the one picking in the grit pan?*


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

They aren't related at all, the one cockbird with the babies are a fast maturing strain compared to the black ones.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Roller mike, that one bird that is picking in the grit tray is a mottle pigeon, I have a hen that looks almost like it, very nice looking birds


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah. Well then looks like you have quite a few brown carriers.



Mike, it is a blue grizzle. The red color is just bronze, which is common in blue grizzles. That makes it kinda confusing sometimes because the bird will look like a red grizzle...until you see it has a blue tail


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Some saddles from Blongboy:


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Enclosed are a picture a of my foundation blue barless that has won multiple eyesign shows, one of my black knights that is a show winner as well as being a multiple diploma winner, and my one of my foundation white cocks that was Grand Champion in show at Des Moiines and is responsible for race/show winners.

Dennis Kuhn 
http://www.pigeonsuppleisplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

I am also currently working with yellow/kaki/brown/indigo/and dominant opal racing homers. Attached are pictures of a faded yellow, brown check, and indigo or what homer guys refer to as chocolate.

Dennis Kuhn
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great looking birds!
Love the barless and the indigo


----------



## mur933 (Jun 20, 2010)

here are some more rare color homers


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty yellows


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ey Guys you migth wanna check this guy colored collection...http://www.falconlofts.com/rare_colored_birds.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I've seen his birds before. They are very pretty! I tried emailing him but have yet to hear a reply.


----------



## theboss (Nov 29, 2009)

I also have some reds and a black with bronze wings, but not quite the entire wing


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds! Are you in the US?


----------



## theboss (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, I live in Northeast Ohio about 50 miles East of Cleveland and 35 miles North of Youngstown


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

the boss got anyfor sale


----------



## theboss (Nov 29, 2009)

I just sold 5 pair. They were prisoners that produced these birds. I want to be sure I don't overcrowd my loft. I am sure I will have some young for sale this summer.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would like some of them too  Will you have some more that color (or other weird ones)? How much do you sell them for?


----------



## theboss (Nov 29, 2009)

I am not real familiar with genetics, I think most will be of that color. I have fewer black and reds.Some are starting to nest. I will contact you later when I have some squeakers.


----------

